# Does anyone else...



## On.My.Own (Apr 29, 2011)

HiIm 16 (female) and supposedly suffering with IBS so a few doctors have told me. I was wondering if anyone else my ages feels like it could be something more. I mean I know im a really paranoid person but I don't know:/ i have the symptoms of a person suffering with IBS (Abdominal pains 24/7, constant change in bowel habits, occasional back ache)But sometimes, I just think, is this really normal? is the pain in my stomach where its meant to be, is it too low down. Is my stomach meant to be tender? I just dont really know what to do.I dont want to waste more time with my GP to be told the same diagnosis. But I cant help being constantly frantic about the possibility of bowel or ovarian cancer!Please can someone give me some advice on what to do. And also I have 2 months of really important exams coming up and I dont want medical tests running through them. Please can someone advise me on the best action to take. Or am I just being stupid? Thank you


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hiya,Your story sounds like ots of people on here. I know you said you don't wanna go back to your GP but you could try a different doctor in your practice, some are better at treating IBS than others and might be able to suggest a new medication. One thing I thought was really good was peppermint oil capsules - they're called Colpermin and you can get them on prescription. They might be able to suggest some things about your diet. They'll also be able to put your mind at rest about bowel and ovarian cancer. The probability you have either is very low - its very rare in someone your age. In the UK they generally only screen for these disesases in the over 50s if that puts it into any perspective for you.I know how difficult IBS is, especially around exam time. Mine really flared up during my finals in university. My best advice would be to make sure you get enough sleep - no late night revising! Before you go to bed, relax for an hour - watch some TV, read a book, have a bath, whatever helps you relax. You could also mention it to a teacher as they may be able to make special arrangements for you during your exams if you had to run to the loo in the middle.Hope you feel better soon and best of luck! Is it GCSEs you're doing?Em xx


----------



## On.My.Own (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot Em I have already seen 3 different doctors at my practice, the last one was the best i though, the first just said i had an infection and i could do nothing and it defiantly was not IBS! Yeah I have been alright for a while but flared up on friday really and has lasted again. Thanks for easing my mind a bit about the cancer, I am going to book another appointment and discuss medicines and prescriptions and stuff like thatYeah I am doing my GSCE's now, well nearly. And thanks a lotSarah xx


----------

